# Brahms Symphony no. 3, 3rd movement 1st two bars



## carolineopera

I am trying to get a decent quality file (gif, pdf, jpg) of the first two bars of brahms symphony 3, movement 3- poco allegretto. I have attached a file of what I have...if anyone can scan in something that is perhaps from actual sheet music or any good copy, I'd be very appreciative. All I have is this so-so file from online ATTACHED.


----------



## Wicked_one

Here you are


----------



## carolineopera

Thank you very much!!


----------

